

iOS 9 will better support older hardware, including the iPad mini and iPhone 4S - robbyking
http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/22/ios-9-os-x-10-11-to-bring-quality-focus-smaller-apps-rootless-security-legacy-iphoneipad-support/

======
higherpurpose
> _Sources within Apple are particularly enthusiastic about a new security
> system called Rootless, which is being described internally as a “huge,”
> kernel-level feature for both OS X and iOS. To prevent malware, increase the
> safety of extensions, and preserve the security of sensitive data, Rootless
> will prevent even administrative-level users from being able to access
> certain protected files on Apple devices. Sources say that Rootless will be
> a heavy blow to the jailbreak community on iOS, though it can supposedly be
> disabled on OS X._

Sounds a lot like Google's adoption of enforced SELinux in Android 4.4.

